

Ask HN: Webhost (Volumedrive) don't let me cancel - volumedriveno

hi
I made the mistake to subscribe to a VPS account at Volumedrive.com without proper background check.<p>Since september I try to cancel this account, but I can't:<p>- they have no working customer portal<p>- they don't return my email<p>- the have no other contact information, except ... email<p>Please help me to escape.<p>thanks
ben
======
nodata
How did you pay? Contact Paypal or your credit card provider.

